# Fast Frames or Hoop Tech



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Interested to see which is more preferred, especially for hat sides?


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the Fast Frames and they work good for hat sides Have not tried hooptech 
Larry


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the problem with hat sides is the band inside the hat. if you fold it out you have a bump at the bottom of the hat to deal with, if you don't they you sew through the band. We like to use our 270 cap frame for hat sides. It gets the side nice and flat. 

We do have the hoop tech clamps and they work pretty good and we have used them for hat sides and visors with the noted limitations.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fast Frames is what I use for hat sides.


----------

